# فديو لأول ماكنة cnc عراقية قمنا بتصنيعها



## وليد الحديدي (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه الماكنة انتهينا من تصنيعها سنة 2006

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKFii-9Rjrw

Watch my channel on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/user/waleedmech


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 مايو 2010)

أحب أسمع آرائكم اخواني للفائدة


----------



## م نازك (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الحمد لله الذي جعلني ارى ابداعات اهلنا من العراق75​ 
موفقين ان شاء الله ​ 
عفوا اخي الكريم (وليد الحديدي) الا ترى معي ان تصوير الفديو كان محتاج للأضاءة واظهار تفاصيل الماكنة :87:​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 يونيو 2010)

هههه اي نعم أخت نازك بس و الله ما جان ببالي أنزله عاليوتيوب فما فكرت أرتبه 
المهم الفديوات الجاية راح تكون أرتب ان شاء الله


----------



## م نازك (5 يونيو 2010)

الله كريم ان شاء الله تكون احسن 
وتأخذون الجائزة الاولى :12: بأفضل ماكنة cnc
موفقين بأذن الله تعالى
يله خلونا نبجي من الفرحة :80:​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (5 يونيو 2010)

شكراً أختي و بارك الله بيج و ان شاء الله تسمعين و تشوفين الأخبار الحلوة


----------



## ohg] (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لله أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 يونيو 2010)

و جزاك أخي العزيز


----------



## الذهبي4 (20 يونيو 2010)

موفق يارب والله يبارك لكم في ورشتكم ويزيدكم من نعيمه ومايحتاج اهل العراق اهل العراقة والعلم 

وليست غريبة عليكم ’’’’’ وربنا يوفقكم دوووووم ,,,


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

الله يحفظك أخوية العزيز شكراً على كلماتك الحلوة


----------

